# 10 pound striper



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

Selder and I fishied the laporte shoreline yessturday and Selder landed a 10 pound striper, had a nice 23 inch red to go along with it and a eater black drum


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

*What?*

I don't believe you. I want to see a picture.....ha ha


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im jealous, my wife and I fished several hours sunday with no bites, we use bait, no lures, I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## gregg75 (Jun 16, 2007)

my first attempt at moving a picture from a cell phone to the web.


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, that's a monster!!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

That's incredible.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Is that the new Texas slam


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Great fish! but from the looks of it from the small photo looks like a hybrid?


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice pic and catch


----------



## txmeatsoaker (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice, almost looks like a hybrid.


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice Fish!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

yakfishin said:


> Great fish! but from the looks of it from the small photo looks like a hybrid?


I agree.. Nice catch either way. Are the lines broken??


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Hopefully, they will adapt to the bay. Are they good eating?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Definately a hybrid. We do them on the halfshell, just like redfish. My experience is they taste better coming out of cold water(wintertime) than summertime. Excellent fighters.


----------



## rrankin (Jan 22, 2008)

looks like a hybrid to me too and they are delicious. I catch stripers and hybrids in lakes in the spring and summer and have cooked them every way I can imagine. Blackened, Halfshell, and fried are my top 3.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

10 lb striper on trout tackle is a nice haul.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

We catch em up on Lake Conroe, guess some escaped Montgomery county for points south. Started fishing Galveston bay in the 60's as a kid and have never seen one caught untill this year. Very cool. We cook them the same ways too. Very good on the table. Later, Tom.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a hybrid, and a hog of one. I bet it tussled a little.


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

how big do the hybridas get


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Almost 20lbs in some places, anything 2 digits is a hog!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Those things fight just as good as reds do. I used to catch those bad boys on Lake Livingston. You get into a school of those and it's fun, fun, fun!! 
I'm jealous!! Very nice haul!!
Steve


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

I believed that is a hybrid, too round to be a striper.

Good catch though


----------

